# Username issue



## baba1234 (May 13, 2018)

Can an admin please change my username so it is not my email address or guide me on how to do it? thanks


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

baba123 said:


> Can an admin please change my username so it is not my email address or guide me on how to do it? thanks


* @EleGirl ?*


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Just post what you want your user name to be and they will change it for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@baba123

I removed the part that I think you want removed. If you want a different username, post here what you want and I'll change it this evening.


----------



## baba1234 (May 13, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> @baba123
> 
> I removed the part that I think you want removed. If you want a different username, post here what you want and I'll change it this evening.



@EleGirl 
Can you change to "baba1234" or baba123. thank you so much.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

baba1234 said:


> @EleGirl
> Can you change to "baba1234" or baba123. thank you so much.


Done *baba1234*


----------

